# Bodyshop West of Scotland



## Elvis1977 (Apr 10, 2021)

Hello all,

After a horrific experience with an un-named bodyshop, for now, can anyone recommend somewhere to respray a BMW F30 3 series front and rear bumper?

Thanks,
Elvis


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Not so west, but Protek in Bathgate are good. One of their employees in on here.


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

I hear these are good:
http://www.wjblair.com/


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

RS3 said:


> I hear these are good:
> http://www.wjblair.com/


Unless I'm having a really bad day think your geography is out.......

That link takes you to a company in Ireland :lol:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Kerr said:


> Not so west, but Protek in Bathgate are good. One of their employees in on here.


I'll second the recommendation for Protek in Bathgate. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Elvis1977 (Apr 10, 2021)

Excellent, thanks folks. I had completely forgot a family member went to Protek and they done a cracking job. I’m willing to pay the price for quality so I’ll head there if things go south with the bodyshop I’m dealing with just now


----------



## RS3 (Mar 5, 2018)

macca666 said:


> Unless I'm having a really bad day think your geography is out.......
> 
> That link takes you to a company in Ireland :lol:


Its West of Scotland as requested:lol:


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

RS3 said:


> Its West of Scotland as requested:lol:


:lol::lol: fair point :lol::lol:


----------



## mikechesterman (May 25, 2013)

I own a bodyshop (a long way from Scotland!) and I would very much recommend Protek in Bathgate. Started following them on Instagram as I was given their set-up as an example option from our Spray Booth supplier and their work always looks excellent.


----------



## rojer386 (Mar 15, 2008)

I've used Glasgow Smart Repair Centre in Hillington recently. Their work is excellent and are trusted with some really special cars. They keep their instagram page updated so worth having a look.


----------



## Walesy. (Oct 1, 2009)

Pro-body shop in Cambuslang and also Coatbridge, only guys who get anywhere near mine.


----------



## kermnitz (Aug 1, 2008)

Dandrea Coachworks in kilmarnock are 1st class, where you based ?


----------



## garage_dweller (Apr 10, 2018)

kermnitz said:


> Dandrea Coachworks in kilmarnock are 1st class, where you based ?


Where is there place? I live in killie and never seen it. Looking for a place to touch up my Suzuki bonnet so interested

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

garage_dweller said:


> Where is there place? I live in killie and never seen it. Looking for a place to touch up my Suzuki bonnet so interested
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I used them for some work on the MX5 it was just a replacement panel though at the front grill so can't comment on paint but they do seem to be well commended with their work. I had heard they weren't cheap though my own opinion is you need to pay for a good job.

They're at Caprington in the industrial estate at Matalan. As you go in from the main road they're down the bottom on the right hand side:thumb:


----------



## Techgeek (Jun 7, 2007)

Mc auto repair near cumbernauld are great, so is ac taylor in castlemilk.


----------

